
Obama’s secret struggle to punish Russia for Putin’s election assault - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/world/national-security/obama-putin-election-hacking/?tid=sm_fb&utm_term=.fc7efe1acdf9
======
voidz
Hugely unpopular opinion time, especially on HackerNews, but I'm just going to
say it: I don't believe any of it. I don't believe WaPo, I don't believe
the/their "Russian interference with the elections" narrative, and in fact, if
there is one country that has interfered with elections all over the world,
the USA would be it. Now the narrative has been shifty to an extreme, but this
attempt to - again - make Obama appear to almost be some kind of fantastic
leader, is just another poor and perverse attempt to turn history and current
events into something it isn't.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Well, you can't argue with the existence of the "troll factories". There
definitely are paid people online who pursue the Kremlin propaganda, sometimes
in not-so- subtle way. Were they in favor of Trump rather than Clinton?
Probably, as the former expressed some surprisingly positive words towards
Puting and the future relationship with Russia. Did they actually manage to
interfere that much the public opinion? I'm not sure. I talk to Trump
supporters almost every day. Their views don't seem much to do with Russia-
sponsored propaganda. They are just unhappy with something (and this
"something" is usually "the left" as a whole, or some aspect they don't like).

~~~
voidz
There are all kinds of troll factories, so from Russia too, sure. No problem
with that. I just think WaPo and NYTimes are also troll factories. And there
are many others. Especially with the word 'troll' being used in increasingly
broad senses and increasingly more often.

